# Closed for Lunch??????



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

do they have zombies???


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Surprised by this...what? Only one care taker?


----------



## Redneck220 (Dec 13, 2005)

well, instead of most cemeteries where you lie there forever,,at least this one will give you a lunch break.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Hee, hee! Maybe they have Ghoul Scout Cookies for lunch?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Years ago teenage boys were hired to be gravediggers at our local cemetary, two brothers had the job and were always being interupted by elderly people asking them where a certain someone's grave was loacated?
The boys sure usually didn't know, there are 6,400 graves on that hill!
So they solved their problem by getting baseball type caps that said across the front "DEAF"!
Then they would just point to the hat and keep digging.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Just as long as they are not grilling steaks or bar-b-que in the back.


----------

